
The Zinc API and pivoting before demo day - gwintrob
https://getputpost.co/the-zinc-api-and-pivoting-before-demo-day-5265d8493c59
======
xemdetia
It would be nice if they mentioned something about getting some sort of
agreements from the sellers they were aggregating. This just smells of the
classic sort of pitfall that the things you are standing on could pull out the
rug and leave you with nothing.

~~~
FriedPickles
Doug from Zinc here. We have agreements with some (but not all) of the
retailers that we work with.

Reliability should be a huge concern for any developer choosing what services
to build atop. The Zinc API has been operating without a significant service
interruption for several years now, and we consider our ability to provide
uninterrupted service to be one of our primary competitive advantages.

We have very long term plans for Zinc which is why we've earned the trust of
several big institutions. Please reach out if you are thinking of using the
Zinc API and would like to discuss reliability.

------
chatmasta
I hadn't heard of Zinc. Looks like a cool service.

Is it possible to collect Amazon affiliate commissions when "selling" a third
party Amazon item?

I can't imagine Amazon would be okay with that, since every "sale" would come
from the same IP of Zinc servers.

~~~
FriedPickles
A good rule of thumb here: if the orders are being placed on the end
consumers' accounts, retailers are okay with using affiliate. If you're
placing the orders on your own account, they're not okay with it. Exact
policies vary from retailer to retailer.

~~~
chatmasta
Right. So does your API support "making a purchase" on behalf of the consumer
(through the consumer's account) and then collecting affiliate revenue?

If so, how do you manage the mechanics of that? Does Amazon have an OAuth
feature or do you need to request the consumer's credentials?

~~~
FriedPickles
We do this for a couple niche API users. We need the consumer's credentials--
none of the retailers support OAuth with ordering permission.

------
allv
As many as similar service: easync.io, hydralister. Why is this service
better?

------
kapauldo
I wish this was a podcast, it would be a great weekly.

